# صلاه وحديث ورجاء



## ضحكة طفل (12 مارس 2010)

*ايها الاب القدوس انت تعرف نفسى وافكار القلب الخفية *
*أتضرع اليك ان تطهرنى من اثار خطاياى السابقة ، وأن تخلق *
*قلبا نقيا. *

*جدد يابا بمحبتك كل ما أفسدته فى الشهوات ، وليضبط روحك *
*القدوس ميولى حتى أتمم واجبى فى هذا العالم بدون خطيه كن *
*حارسا لعينى وأذنى وشفتى حتى لاأخطىء . *
*اليك وأدنس هيكلك المقدس ولا أكون عثرة للاخرين فأستحق *
*أن أعاين مجدك واتمتع بأبديه مجيدة سعيدة فى حضرتك المقدسة. *
*لان لك الملك والقوة والمجد الى الابد آمين .*

*منقول*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (12 مارس 2010)

امين 
صلاة طيبة 
ليتقبلها الرب 

تحيتي​


----------



## روزي86 (12 مارس 2010)

امين

ربنا يعوضك يا قمر

تسلم ايدك


----------



## النهيسى (14 مارس 2010)

*

أميييييييييين

الرب يباركك
​*


----------



## kalimooo (15 مارس 2010)

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مارس 2010)

اميــــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الرائعه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ضحكة طفل (27 مارس 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> امين
> صلاة طيبة
> ليتقبلها الرب
> 
> تحيتي​


يارب سلام
شكرا لمرورك القيم
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## ضحكة طفل (27 مارس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> امين
> 
> ربنا يعوضك يا قمر
> 
> تسلم ايدك


يارب سلام
شكرا ليك ياقمر ولمروك الجميل
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## ضحكة طفل (27 مارس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> أميييييييييين
> 
> ...


يارب سلام
شكرا لمرورك القيم
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## ضحكة طفل (27 مارس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> امين
> 
> شكراااااااا على الصلاة
> 
> ...


يارب سلام
شكرا لمرورك القيم
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## ضحكة طفل (27 مارس 2010)

kokoman قال:


> اميــــــن
> شكرا على الصلاه الرائعه
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


يارب سلام
شكرا لمرورك القيم
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## christianbible5 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

> *أتضرع اليك ان تطهرنى من اثار خطاياى السابقة ، وأن تخلق
> قلبا نقيا.*


 
*آمين يا رب...*

*طهر نفوسنا نقي قلوبنا اجعلنا نمجد اسمك يا الهنا القدوس في كل حين...*

*اشكرك يا رب...*

*اشكرك من كل قلبي...*

*ارفع هذه الصلاة عن نية كل المتألمين جسديا وروحيا...*

*شكرا لك اختي...*


----------



## DODY2010 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على الصلاه الرائعه
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## DODY2010 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

صلاه جميله ربنا يباركك


----------

